
Ask HN: Is Sharing HN Threads on Facebook, Twitter and Reddit Advisable? - chirau
Sometimes I see threads that I think might be interesting to a large group of my friends on Facebook or even just to get an outside opinion from regular internet users (I take the HN crowd is mostly technical). My only concern is that at the same time, I don&#x27;t think they are the typical HN crowd. They like trolling and stuff so I generally don&#x27;t share to avoid dilution in the HN community.<p>Do you guys ever face such conundrums or it&#x27;s just me?
======
Kevin_S
I don't have as many friends on FB/Twitter that would be interested in this
stuff, but I do share threads with my brother/close friends that would be of
interest to them.

I think while the bulk of HN is technical, many here are just simply
interested in tech like myself. I'm a financial consultant, so not too
terribly far off the mark, and while I don't comment often at all, I imagine
there is a solid group of non-technical readers that are participating in
discussions.

Overall I just find myself keeping HN off my other social media because 99% of
my FB/Twitter friends have essentially no interest in the topics discussed
here.

